# The Hemp



## TheStarT (Jan 16, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone tried the hempdepot as their  "giftshop" .....
I'm interested in making a purchase from their Almighty collection (-=sensitron=-)...hopefully   ....did anyone have any luck with those guys??

Any feed back would be appreciated..


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 16, 2007)

Go for it...lemme know how that works out...very interested in Sensitron myself.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 16, 2007)

*Here is a link to a list of seedbanks to buy or not to buy from. Hempdepot was rated 5 stars.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1594*


----------



## TheStarT (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the site TBG I checked it out its awesome  ........and i'll go on and take E-Man's advice too. Tomorrow i'll be finalizing , and untill they land safely in my hands i'll be fantacising till the day goes by....by.....by.....by....by....by..by....by..by.by.by.

Oh..thanks again for the info Dudes and i'll keep you up dated.


----------

